# Barsch im Gartenteich?



## dominuki (31. Aug. 2009)

Ich bin öfter Angeln und fange oft kleine __ Barsche aus dem Weiher. Mir gefallen sie echt gut, und ich würde gerne einen in meinen Gartenteich setzen. Allerdings sind da noch Rotfedern und Goldfische von etwa gleicher Größe wie die Barsche drinnen. Mich würde interessieren, ob man einen __ Barsch gefahrlos reinsetzen kann, oder ob er die anderen Fische frisst dann.


----------



## bodo61 (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich?*

Hi,
ich hab mal drei Flußbarsche (ca. 10cm) eingesetzt. Hatte geschätzte 1500 Blaubandbärblinge drin.
Die __ Barsche haben exakt ein Jahr gebraucht um alles zu bereinigen. Klingt zwar etwas brutal, aber ich wußte mir nicht mehr anders zu helfen.
Anschließend hat sie ein befreundeter Angler mit Köderfischen wieder rausgeholt. Mittlerweile gut 30cm groß.
Danach sagte er mir, das ich Glück hatte, denn die Barsche seien auch sehr vermehrungsfreundlich. 
Falls du einen oder mehrere Barsche einsetzten willst, mußt du dich natürlich auch um Futter kümmern, und da du ja Angler bist, weißt du ja sicher, was die so mögen.


----------



## hadron (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich?*



dominuki schrieb:


> Ich bin öfter Angeln und fange oft kleine __ Barsche aus dem Weiher. Mir gefallen sie echt gut, und ich würde gerne einen in meinen Gartenteich setzen. Allerdings sind da noch Rotfedern und Goldfische von etwa gleicher Größe wie die Barsche drinnen. Mich würde interessieren, ob man einen Barsch gefahrlos reinsetzen kann, oder ob er die anderen Fische frisst dann.



Hallo Bodo,

kleiner teich und Rotfedern mit Goldfischen - das hörst sich nach nem kommenden Nachwuchsproblem an ...

Ein *KLEINER* Barsch (so 10-15 cm) wird dieses Problem gut in den Griff bekommen - wichtig ist dabei aber, das es nur *EIN* Barsch ist, sonst hast du bald mehr Barsche als sonstwas in deinem Teich. Um deine Bestandsfische brauchst du dir dabei keine Sorgen machen, da Barsche relativ langsam wachsen und auch nur recht kleine Beutefische (bei dir der Nachwuchs) zu sich nehmen. Wenn der Barsch dann doch zu gross geworden ist, lässt er sich leicht wieder rausfangen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich?*

Hi Dominuki,

gegen ein paar kleine __ Barsche spricht nichts. Und falls die Barsche doch geschlechtsreif werden ist das ablaichen leicht auszumachen (große bläuliche, kaum zu übersehende Gallertebänder zwischen Ästen, Pflanzen ect.) und man kann dann den Laich entsorgen. Du könntest auch einen/mehrere "Schnürsenkel" (kleine Aale) einsetzen, die kümmern sich schon um den Laich der Goldfische bzw. um die geschlüpfte Brut (gehen aber auch an die __ Schnecken)

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich?*

Hi,

ich überlege mir schon lange ob ich nicht zwei drei kleine Flussbarsche in meinen Teich setze.
Diese Fische gefallen mir sehr gut.
Nur ich weiss nicht ob es mein Besatz zulässt, da ja schon __ Sonnenbarsche und ein __ Döbel im Teich sind.

Wie sieht es mit der Nahrung von Barschen aus, ich habe gelesen __ Barsche fressen nur Lebendfutter. ( junge Fische etc)


Im Frühjahr, Sommer gibt es bestimmt genügend Nachwuchs der gefressen werden kann, nur bisher kommt bei mir im Teich sowieso kein Goldi hoch, da ich so gut wie nie füttere.
Würden die Barsche dann verhungern?

Was meint ihr, könnte ich in meinen Teich kleine Flussbarsche setzen, oder sollte ich lieber die Finger davon lassen.

sorry, dominuki, das ich dein Thema mit benutze aber ich denke, wir können beide vom Thema provitieren.


----------



## jochen (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich?*

Hi,

sing...

"kein Schwein ruft mich aaaaaaaaaan, keine Sau interessiert sich für miiiiich"....

oder anders, 
ich schiebe das einfach mal hoch,
vielleicht bekomme ich dann eine Antwort...


----------



## goldfisch (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich?*

Hallo Jochen,
solange die __ Barsche klein sind, wird wohl die Anflugnahrung aussreichen. Regenwürmer und Stör(__ Zander..., Forellen...)pellets werden sie auch fressen. Aber Barsche würden sehr bald Deine Sonnenfische und dann die Goldfische fressen. Alles was bis zu ihrer Größe ist, versuchen sie zu fressen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## jochen (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich?*

Hallo Jürgen,

Danke für die Antwort,

ich habe mir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Es werden vorerst keine __ Barsche eingesetzt, der Teich samt Besatz läuft so ganz gut,
warum sollte ich ein Risiko eingehen.

Wenn ich es jemals machen werde, würde ich den Barsch als absolute Priorität im Teich ansehen, und den übrigen Besatz, das wären dann ja wohl nur Futterfische, anpassen.

Reizen würde es schon...


----------

